# RUN RUN as fast as you can



## akoshi (Jul 12, 2008)

*Hi welcome, these are funny photos of Luna doing a rapmage out the back.*


































*Thanks for looking and Luna gives you all a big doggy sloppy kiss *


----------



## sskmick (Feb 4, 2008)

Fabulous action shots, great dog - I just want to give her a puppy ruffle. 

Sue


----------



## griffpan (Feb 2, 2008)

love the 3rd photo she looks as if she's on a mission


----------



## Guest (Aug 22, 2008)

haha pic 2 is bloody brilliant pmsl


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls (Nov 2, 2007)

*u must have a bloody good camra, coz mine would of been all fuzzy  wicked pics, *


----------



## akoshi (Jul 12, 2008)

these are off my phone camera lol


----------



## Hennish (Aug 10, 2008)

Wow they're great pics! I like the last one. She looks as if she's having a good time!


----------



## Guest (Aug 23, 2008)

Aww they are all great pictures!  I can never get these type of moving photos, they all come out freaky 

I love the last one


----------



## Hennish (Aug 10, 2008)

Me neither, I think I click too late. If I did that photo all you would see is the ball... Or I could just blame it on the camera.


----------



## akoshi (Jul 12, 2008)

thanks for your comments


----------



## Tom J (Aug 23, 2008)

someone is having fun


----------

